# Not sure where to start !!!



## hayleigh001 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi, 
My partner and I want to move to Canada and I have been looking into what visa would suit us best. I don't want to wait years or even months really but then not sure a temporary work permit would be any good as we have an 8 year old son so would want to be settled. My uncle lives is New Brunswick and is a canadian citizen so I thought a family visa would get me over there but I hear it takes forever. I work as a part time travel agent ( was fulltime Manager until my son was born) and my other half is in sales so I don't think we are classed as skilled workers !! I really don't know what option to go for as we are yearning to start our new life and don't want to be refused. Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated. Oh and I have contacted Global Visas but not sure this is the right way to go either.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

hayleigh001 said:


> Hi,
> My partner and I want to move to Canada and I have been looking into what visa would suit us best. I don't want to wait years or even months really but then not sure a temporary work permit would be any good as we have an 8 year old son so would want to be settled. My uncle lives is New Brunswick and is a canadian citizen so I thought a family visa would get me over there but I hear it takes forever. I work as a part time travel agent ( was fulltime Manager until my son was born) and my other half is in sales so I don't think we are classed as skilled workers !! I really don't know what option to go for as we are yearning to start our new life and don't want to be refused. Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated. Oh and I have contacted Global Visas but not sure this is the right way to go either.


Hello and welcome to the site,

Firstly I would point out that there's no such thing as a family visa. Your uncle would not be permitted to sponsor you.
From what you've written there's only one way into Canada for you and that's with pre-arranged employment under a LMO (Labour Market Opinion). This entails an employer seeking permission from the Canadian government to hire you because it's unable to fine a Canadian resident qualified and/or willing to assume the position.
Global Visas do not, IMO, have a good reputation. You must be very careful when seeking help from such companies. Many (most) want large sums up front and all they do is check/audit the application forms that you must complete. I have seen reports of amounts between $5-10k being charged.


----------



## Annie01332 (Nov 12, 2010)

Canada certainly isn't as easy as Britain to get in to!!!


----------



## hayleigh001 (Nov 11, 2010)

A family member who is a permanent resident can sponsor me as long as the family member who lives in canada can support me for approx 3 to 5 years. Its called a family class visa, full info on cic website. It is a very long process approx 4 years but it is possible ! To be honest though I think i'd be better going out on temp work visa as this seems the easiest and quickest way.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

hayleigh001 said:


> A family member who is a permanent resident can sponsor me as long as the family member who lives in canada can support me for approx 3 to 5 years. Its called a family class visa, full info on cic website. It is a very long process approx 4 years but it is possible ! To be honest though I think i'd be better going out on temp work visa as this seems the easiest and quickest way.


Could/would you please provide the link that states this. I would appreciate that.
Thank You.


----------



## hayleigh001 (Nov 11, 2010)

This is the link for the sponsor a family member info. I've probably got it all wrong but I'm sure I read it right.
Sponsoring your family: Eligible relatives - Who can apply


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

hayleigh001 said:


> This is the link for the sponsor a family member info. I've probably got it all wrong but I'm sure I read it right.
> Sponsoring your family: Eligible relatives - Who can apply


I'm sorry Hayleighoo1 but you have got it wrong. From what you've written you wouldn't qualify as only certain relatives fit the requirements.


----------

